

Never write another vendor prefix again: All about -prefix-free - galengidman
http://galengidman.com/2012/08/16/prefix-free

======
DigitalSea
Nice idea, however isn't it better to use language compilers like LESS or SASS
instead of using a library to handle browser prefixes for you?

